# Completed orientation today, on the fence



## janewayfactor (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey all,

Haven't worked at Target in a few years. Recently was furloughed from my job so decided to apply back to target and got hired for gen fulfillment. Did my orientation today, my backup register training is tomorrow.

I was feeling great about it but I'm starting to really regret it and feeling increasingly anxious about starting work during this pandemic. I know there are safety precautions in place however I am still very much on the fence, especially with the virus worsening. I feel nauseous just thinking about going in tomorrow. I feel that if I am on the fence it would be better to quit ASAP when they can replace me rather than when I am already being trained. Would this hurt my chances of coming back, or will they understand given the circumstances? Should I e-mail HR? Call store?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 20, 2020)

Discuss your concerns with hr.  If you are high risk then you never should have bothered applying in the first place.  That being said, you have interviewed, been hired, and gone through orientation.  After all that time/bother see if hr will work within your concerns: I.e an overnight shift/a packing only fulfillment shift.... It may be impossible to NOT at least go through cashier training because Everyone is supposed to be cashiered trained, even if they don’t ever actually back-up.  Each store is different - hopefully yours will be accommodating - but retail is what you signed up for - and I would think you were only hired as seasonal anyway.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 21, 2020)

If you were worried about your safety you really should have applied somewhere safer than Tarshit. If your scared wear a mask,gloves and limit your interaction with people as best you can. I personally would have never gone back. I always say quit.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cashier is probably the most dangerous job in the store right now. Quitting right after orientation will 100% affect your chance of getting rehired yet again.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 22, 2020)

If you are truly terrified of working in a retail store right now due to exposure risk, by all means talk to HR but in all likelihood that means voluntarily quitting. 

Keep in mind that while some states (such as Washington) are temporarily loosening the normal exclusions for drawing unemployment benefits (i.e. an existing employee quitting due to health hazards which did not exist previously), you just accepted and started this job days ago. You knew about the global pandemic.  You must have had some idea there were some risks, especially when so many employers have been forced to temporarily shut down. It's commendable you are willing to work rather than draw UI, but just FYI you won't be eligible for emergency UI now.  You can still quit but just with no UI payments.


----------



## StaticSun (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, not sure we can be of much help. If you have regrets, don't stay. It's that simple. Work retail, or don't work retail.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2020)

Choose, you must!
*in my best Yoda voice


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 23, 2020)

This for sure would make you non-rehirable. No offense, but everyone in the world knows what’s going on right now. Applying for a retail job which focuses on guest service during a pandemic was a choice you willingly made.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 24, 2020)

I, for one, am one of hundreds of thousands of store-level TMs who remain working on the front lines with our guests.  In a perfect world, we'd all be protected from such risks or be able to work from home but that's disingenuous with the whole concept of retail sales. You'll need to decide.


----------

